

No, Smartphones Aren't Going To Kill GoPro - jerryhuang100
http://reframe.gizmodo.com/no-smartphones-arent-going-to-kill-gopro-1604675372

======
jmcguckin
Action Cams are expendable. I wouldn't strap my iPhone to a helmet and risk
smashing it to pieces.

